# Meet Molly Leila Magnoni



## Northerner (May 13, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Daniela's beautiful baby girl!


----------



## Steff (May 13, 2011)

Awww how gorgeous  is she soo beutiful, and Graham looks such a doting brother x


----------



## shiv (May 13, 2011)

D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## lucy123 (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful Daniela, thanks for the piccies.


----------



## teapot8910 (May 14, 2011)

Aww they're both little cuties!  xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 14, 2011)

Congratulations what a lovely little family


----------



## shirl (May 14, 2011)

Aw how gorgeous, and Graham looks so proud! 

Well done Daniela, and best wishes to you all,

Shirl


----------



## Blythespirit (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing such lovely pics. Love to all. XXXXX


----------



## margie (May 14, 2011)

She is lovely - Graham looks like he's been holding babies for years.


----------



## rachelha (May 14, 2011)

She is just adorable, congratulations again


----------



## Lizzzie (May 15, 2011)

Coooooo! Coooo!  Beautiful pics


----------



## gail1 (May 15, 2011)

so cute !!!!!


----------



## topcat123 (May 15, 2011)

awww soo cute thanks for letting us see the photos


----------



## cazscot (May 15, 2011)

She is so beautiful  x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (May 16, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Many congratulations to everyone.

Thanks for the pics, North


----------



## AlisonM (May 16, 2011)

Oh how cute those two are together. Molly is lucky to have a such a loving brother.


----------



## smile4loubie (May 24, 2011)

Congrats hun =) Shes is absolutely gorgeous xx


----------



## bev (May 24, 2011)

Hi Daniela,

Molly is gorgeous and so is her big brother - congratulations.Bev


----------

